# L1 Servicing



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I've searched the forum but couldnt find a thread on servicing the L1. If its there already, apologies. And I thought Id posted this already so this may be a double post

How often should I service my L1 ? How will I tell that it needs servicing ? How often does the grease need re-applying and again, how will I tell that it needs re-applying ? Is it just the piston seals that need changing initially ?

I'm now a good six months in to L1 ownership and all feels as good as it did on day one. I dont want to cause issues further down the line with poor maintenance

Lots of questions, I know


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Get yourself registered on the londinium offical forum, there's all you need as well as a blog and downloads


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry link may help

https://londiniumespresso.com/forum


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks

I'm registered there but didnt think to check out the forum


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

No worries, but basically nothing needs replacing until it leaks or creeks, I replaced my group and piston seals recently after a year of ownership, but don't think I needed to, all it really wanted was a good clean and a re grease


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Clean and re-grease seals every six months isn't a bad idea. When you undo the hex bolts do so diagonally a little at a time until fully loose - same on tightening. Above all, make sure you don't over-tighten the bolts - they are bedded into brass which isn't strong and it is easy to strip the threads. Nip tight is sufficient.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

This is topical - I serviced the group on my newly aquired ex-Rave L1 today. I viewed the installation vids on YouTube first and it really was very straightforward. It was working fine anyway but I now have the warm glow of a nicely serviced machine and everything functioning as new.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Have a look at the "Permanent file" in the owners' area of the Londinium forum, lots of info in one place. I've just replaced the group and piston seals after 14 months, I was getting leaks around the portafilter so easy to tell they needed doing.


----------

